# Little squirt rascal dog litter box....??



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Right, i posted a thread a couple of days ago about my worries with toilet training my Chi! I havent got him yet but am worrying about toilet training etc.

I think I have found a solution to my problems!! Has anyone used the little squirt rascal dog litter box? I've ordered it today, i ummd and ahhd over it as it was slightly pricey but decided that it would be good compared to the overall price of puppy pads!

I've never heard of it here in the UK but apparently it is a bestseller in the USA. Have any of you ladies tried and tested this?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard of it! I use washable human bed pads (34x36 ")for mine.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I use queen size mattress protector...... and a sheet on top of it...


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

no neither had I! I came across it when looking for a pen! It has an artificial grassy top with small holes in the bottom that go into a tray, and the grass is then machine washable! Even comes with a spray to encourage your pups to use it! I just thought it would be handy for rainy and cold days as well, in case my pup decides he does not want to go outside


----------



## Sunnydale_Survivor (May 26, 2013)

Hi Everyone! 
I haven't done an introduction yet, but I just wanted to share our experience with the Little Rascal. I bought the Little Squirt combo that comes with an extra grass top. My little Chi pup, Wyatt, uses the box 100% of the time when he is in his puppy playpen and about 80% of the time when he is out of it and gated off from the carpet. 
However, I have to use a puppy pad in it that gets locked in place. He will not use the grass and only wants to chew it up and dig at it. The spray did not seem to make a difference. He will also not go on the grate. He is only 14 weeks old right now, so I plan on trying the grass again when he is a bit older. I do wish I had just bought one piece of grass though to start because of the cost.
Hope this was a little helpful and please let me know if you find any tricks to getting them to use the grass


----------



## queen princess (Jun 5, 2013)

I haven't herd of it but our girl (since she dosnt lift her leg since she is not a boy LOL) uses a cat litterbox and is perfect with it.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I did tons and tons of research on potty systems before I even found Cairo. I looked at all the "grate systems" like the Ugo Dog Potty Indoor Dog Potty|Best Dog Potty|Ugodog Dog Potty and the artificial grass potties like Puphead Indoor Dog Potty | Pup-Head™ Portable Grass Dog Potty | PupGear Corporation I also looked at the dog litter that has wood pellets that line the actual litter tray. In the end it came down to, comfort (mine and the dog), function, and price and maintenance of the product in the long run. The grate systems seemed good and lots of people liked them, but lots of people also complained about the grate hurting their pets feet. With the dog litter, I didn't want to be buying litter for the rest of the dog's life. The grass systems seemed like the best bet for me. I chose the Little Rascal over the others because you can use it as a grate system. Their grate is made of plastic and the holes are very close together. This way, you don't have to worry about the dog hurting his/her feet. You can also use it with the artificial grass, disposable pads, reusable pads, or newspaper. Put all of these together with the fact that it has raised sides for leg lifters and I was sold. I decided not to use the artificial grass at all. After reading reviews on different systems that use grass, there were always people who complained about the grass smelling or coming apart in the wash. There seemed to be far less of these complaints with The Little Rascal, but I just decided against it. I bought five pads from EZwhelp Buy Waterproof Pads for Whelping to use in rotation.

Cai came home the day after he turned 4 months. He was being trained to use newspapers. I lined the floor of his pen with newspaper and put the litter box in the corner. I sprayed their training spray on the whelping pad and waited...and waited. Nothing. I even sprayed some newspaper and put it in the box to encourage him. Again nothing. He did not respond to it.( I don't know why because I got a good whiff of that thing and it smells just like pee!) So I waited for him to use the newspaper that was lining the floor, cut a piece of the section he used, and placed that in the litter box. Success! He peed on it consistently throughout the day. Of course he pooped on the newspaper on the floor but I just took some of that newspaper ( gross I know) and put it inside. It worked the same way. 

I caused a screw up the next day by trying to be too clean. I removed the used pee pad and put a fresh one down. He went back to the newspaper. :foxes15: Easy fix. I took the used newspaper and again placed it inside the litter box. During the day I took a fresh piece of newspaper and put it in the corner of the litter box for him to pee on. The next day, I changed out the pad and I placed his "scented" newspaper inside. He used the litter box all day, no newspapers! He did have a few accidents, all of which were my fault because I wasn't watching him. But I'd say after two weeks, he was going in his pen ,on his own, to use his litter box 80% of the time. Another week and a half and he was at 100%.

I still change pads once a day. Twice a week, I take the system apart and clean it with hot water and vinegar. (I don't use bleach in my house, ever.) Some pee does get under the pad because it is not made specifically for the Little Rascal which is why I clean it. Eventually I will slowly phase out the pads and use it like a grate system.

The only problem I have with this system is that Cai is a leg lifter. From the second time he peed in the litter box (at 4 months) he has been lifting. 95% of the time it is not a problem cause the box has raised sides. However, sometimes Cai goes right up to the edge of the side and some pee winds up on the floor.  I put a bigger reusable pee pad underneath and that has worked so far. I just wish the sides on the Little Squirt were slightly higher. One more inch would probably be enough. Long story short, I would definitely recommend the Little Rascal Little Squirt.

I didn't mean for this to be so long. Sorry guys.  I hope it helps!


----------



## Winstonsmum (Jul 2, 2013)

Thank you Sunny and Gina!! I was thinking of just using puppy pads, but after a lot of research and time, decided on the little rascals litter box. The breeder has told me that Winston is used to puppy pads, and is very good with them, but I liked the idea of the artificial grass, thinking maybe that will also help me teach him to go outside as well! 

I get him this weekend, so i'll introduce him to the litter box straight away and fingers crossed he takes to it!! 

No need to apologise for your long post Gina, I'm grateful for it as you've helped me with what to do if he doesnt take to it straight away


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad I could help!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the very useful info. My guy refuses to use the artificial grass "Potty Patch". EVER! We were thrilled when we tried potty pads that he went on them. It's peace of mind for us (and hopefully, him, too) to have a backup when we have to be away longer than usual or the weather is bad. His pee and pooh are almost odorless, so even my ultra fastidious hubby doesn't mind. Next step, getting him to use them in the night so I can keep sleeping. lol


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm not sure how it is different to a normal cat litter tray? 
If anyone is unsure of the price I'd always opt for a £15 pets at home cat box.

Ive got a cute pink and cream one and it looks great!


----------

